# How much bud can I take with me?



## joken (Dec 14, 2016)

We have a home in AZ and spend a few winter months there. I have a OMMP card from here in Oregon. How much weed can I take to AZ via California? LEGALLY!


----------



## joken (Dec 15, 2016)

Ok, nevermind


----------



## AimAim (Dec 15, 2016)

0.00 ounces, or 0.00 grams, either one is the legal import limit.


----------



## bj1 (Mar 11, 2017)

people do this all the time and if the amount is low the police will probably leave you alone since they are legal states. but remember you could get charged with interstate drug trafficing which is a federal crime.


----------



## bj1 (Mar 11, 2017)

oops i didn't realize this thread is old


----------



## weedcourier (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## doraneanang (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello are u still in AZ got good suppliers there


----------

